# Head band magnifier for lathe work?



## Alan H. (Aug 19, 2017)

I wear prescription glasses.  

I am looking for a decent headband magnifier for use at the lathe, mill, grinder, drill press, and other machines.  This means I needs a focal length that keeps my face away from the action.  

Experience and recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Doodle (Aug 19, 2017)

Alan H said:


> I wear prescription glasses.
> 
> I am looking for a decent headband magnifier for use at the lathe, mill, grinder, drill press, and other machines.  This means I needs a focal length that keeps my face away from the action.
> 
> Experience and recommendations would be appreciated.




I have tri focal lens prescription. Brings the work in focus at arms length. When you next visit your optometrist for a prescription, just ask  to be measured for it. I have never been charged more. Get a copy of your 'script and go back any time for combinations of new lenses. For example, I have a pair with a huge section of the lens made for the arms length focus and a bit at the very top so I may walk around a bit. Tri focals especially nice for looking at computer monitor or even the dash instruments when driving. Wearing one of those headbands gets to be a bugger after a while and adding the swivel lenses even more so. I also spend a bit of time using a stereo microscope for the fine work. I have in the past used the Mantis camera/video display and made my own camera systems for doing telescope viewing via laptop. Having poor eyesight is terrible when compared to the old days of eyeball only, but there are ways around it.


----------



## Alan H. (Aug 19, 2017)

Thanks Doodle 

Yes, I have progressive lenses and they generally correct my vision and work fine.  I did have some glasses made for just welding because I didn't want to get splatter on the expensive ones I wear daily.   I also have a microscope like this one for really close work and examination.   However the microscope is a tool was not bought for poor vision.  

But there are times at the lathe, mill, grinder, et. where magnification would be a huge benefit.   So that's why I am a trajectory of getting a headband magnifier.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 19, 2017)

I've seen a number of machinists wear & talk about Optivisors (the real ones, lots of knock offs avaipable). I personally don't have any experience with them though, never tried one.


----------



## mikey (Aug 19, 2017)

I use Optivisors when using my Sherline lathe and mill - the index marks on the handwheels are really tiny but very precise. When I need to dial in 0.0002" on the wheel, I need that Optivisor. These magnifiers use optical glass, not plastic, so I really like them for the clarity. I also have the LED lights they sell that snap onto the Optivosor - looks like landing lights but they really light things up so you can see. I get mine from Amazon - seems to have the best pricing/shipping.


----------



## Alan H. (Aug 19, 2017)

Did some quick research:
Here's the Donegan Optical website.  Made in Kansas since 1952!  They have two models of  Optivisor magnifiers:

1. Optivisor - with DA lense (glass) and the 1.5X lenses gets you a focal length of 20"
2. Optivisor AL - (AL = acrylic lenses) - LX lense with the 1.75x and a focal length of 14".   It is interesting to note that the LX lense for a 1.5X is not available and therefore a shorter focal length.   BTW, the Optivisor AL can be bought in a set with 4 lenses.  

If I go this route I would buy the glass lensed visor since the longer focal length is what I want.  I am assuming the clarity of the glass is better and they are certainly going to be more scratch resistant than plastic.   Downside is that the glass lenses are quite expensive and likely heavier than the plastic.   Glass lense replacements do not appear to be available on Amazon, just plastic.  

One can also add their loupe for a few buck mores.


----------



## Billh50 (Aug 19, 2017)

Another option would be surgical visors.


----------



## GLCarlson (Aug 23, 2017)

The focal length on the Optivisor is too short, in my experience. That's generally true of other magnifiers as well. A dentist's/dental tech magnifier (Galilean telescope) may work, but is cumbersome and fairly heavy, and good ones are very expensive. Best answer I've seen (and have not yet tried) is a small camera feeding an 8" screen or so. Requires a bit of electronics to implement.


----------



## patmat2350 (Aug 23, 2017)

I wear a standard Optivisor at the mini mill and lathe all the time... my progressives aren't bad, but I really need some help looking at tiny set ups and such. I does get close, I does...


----------



## patmat2350 (Aug 23, 2017)

BTW, what are THESE called?

And should I want them?


----------



## bss1 (Aug 24, 2017)

Alan

I have two optivisors for about ten years. I think one may be a 1.5 and the other is 2X. I have the extra magnification loupe on one of them. However, I can't say that I have tried using them while running the lathe. My depth perception seems to get a little off while using them or reading glasses for that matter so I am a bit afraid to use them around rotating equipment.  What I have been using though is some safety glasses that I got from McMaster Carr that have a magnifier at the bottom of the lens. That way I can look through the normal portion of the lens while the lathe is running then I can use the magnifier for up close inspection without switching to the optivisor. While it's not as good as the optivisor for fine work, it's a decent compromise for me.  I will try to see what focal length the visors have if I get some time this evening.


----------



## bss1 (Aug 24, 2017)

Upon rereading your post I now see that the reason you are looking for a head band is to go over your prescription glasses. I do have some progressive prescriptions that I rarely wear as I have a very minor stigmatism and they don't seem to help me as much as dedicated magnifiers do. But I do now see your predicament if you have to wear them all the time. I suspect you were just wanting to pull the visor down over your glasses for close inspection and leave it up while the equipment is in motion.  I will try my glasses under the visor and see how that works and report back.


----------



## patmat2350 (Aug 24, 2017)

I use Optivisor over my progressive glasses all the time, it's fine... often not even aware of flipping between Optivisor and just glasses... I'll use them to spot tiny boring bar for a cut, then back off and go by glasses alone.

My only gripe- the Optivisor headband's ratchet adjustment... it slips and it's never quite right...


----------



## jmanatee (Aug 25, 2017)

Another optivisor over glasses users here...  They work good


----------



## Alan H. (Sep 2, 2017)

Thanks for all the feedback on this thread.

With all the input here, I acquired an Optivisor.  I bought the model DA2 with optical glass lenses and their optional loop LP-1.  This model has 1.5x magnification and a focal length of 20".   Bought it on Amazon.

It works extremely well for me and the loop is a big plus when needed.   This is an excellent tool in the shop when needed.  Here the obligatory photo!


----------



## mikey (Sep 2, 2017)

All the young guys are saying, "What!? Why do you need that contraption?"

Just wait, Young Bull, just wait ...


----------

